# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Cfarë shënje horoskopi jeni?

## LeNNoN

Pershendetje Forumista !
un jam shenja Binjaket ne Horoskop ( 22 Maj-21 Qershor )


Po Ju Cfare Shenje Horoskopi Jeni ?




LeNNoN !

----------


## StormAngel

Jam shigjetar,i lindur ne diten e fundit te kesaj shenje,21 dhjetor.

----------


## AngelGirl

the one and only the best Dashi!! :P

----------


## MiLaNiStE

Virgjoresha ene meqe ra llafja fillo ne dat 23 Gusht

----------


## TiLoNcE

ele un si bejbi muve jom
pik 


kshu kshu
LoNcJa-SyNi-VeT

----------


## FLOWER

une jam peshore

----------


## Dito

Jam Shenja e Binjakeve lindur ne 11/6/1973

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

shenja e luanit

----------


## zeus

--------------------------------------

Ujor

--------------------------------------

----------


## tironce4ever

Luani ...2gusht

----------


## Nice_Boy

Dash pa brina

----------


## Davius

> Dash pa brina


edhe une dash pa brina ahhahaha

----------


## ArTeMiSa

Gaforrja...me 6 Korrik

----------


## sweet_babe

> Gaforrja...me 6 Korrik



*ur two days older dan me.... me dite e kam fjalen
se me vite se di*

----------


## Leila

Go Peshorja me Dashin!
Keto te dy jane compatible me njeri tjerin ne dashuri, nqs s'e dinit.

----------


## Veshtrusja

........ akrepi

----------


## Leila

Akrepe... te paska kaluar ditelindja.
E po urime, se 1 muaj me vonese is perfectly timely... on my book.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## selina_21

~ Bricjapi - 25 Dhjetor ~

----------


## gHeTTo__tIlOnCe

peshorjaaa

----------


## _tironc__king_

Luani 25 korrik

----------

